# My beautiful son ... i finally did it!!



## lauralora

hey ladies

Firstly... A huge thankyou to xrosanna for updating for me throughout the birth :thumbup:

Secondly... I cannot even put into words how much the support on this forum has helped me through my long hard and as you all no, very anxious journey. Without the ladies on here i think i would have broke down and took myself to the A&e a thousand times! I feel such a special bond with all of you, and im so amazed at how much of you have cared and followed my posts throughout the pregnancy, its absolutley overwhelming :hugs:

Okay .... so .....

I started losing my plug on thursday after sex (SO TRY IT LADIES!!!) then on saturday just before i went to bed i felt the weirdest pressure in my bum and in my front, i kind of felt something weird was going to happen.... it was 3am and i was half asleep but felt this weird kick or pop in my vagina, then the water followed, i bolted up in bed and at first i wasnt sure, but everytime i tried to move it was flowing out of me. At first i really panicked because me being such a worrier couldnt except id get to the hospital without something bad happening. It took my boyfriend a good ten mins to convince me to stand up because i was crying thinking i was going to bleed. Anyway once the shock was over i got a grip of myself and got dressed, and off we went to the hospital.

I was put in a room straight away, they put me on a monitor and i was having irregular contractions so they did a speculum and said my cervix was still closed and 'not favourable' so they left me to see if anything would start happening on its own. Well after an hour i did start getting contractions every 2 mins, this happend for about an hour and i was convinced by now they would have dialted me a cm or 2. i was also getting uncomfortable and i decided to tell midwife to check me as i couldnt handle contractions without any pain relief no more. 

Well they did an internal and told me i was even 1 cm dialted and my cervix was no where near ready for labour, i wasnt even in active labour, babys head couldnt be felt AND worst of all he had turned once again... BACK TO BACK! well as soon as all this was told to me i cried my heart out, id be doing so well breathing through the contractions to find out NOTHING was happening. The midwifes really had to calm me down. They told me that now they had given me an internal i would have to be induced through a drip as there was a chance of infection. So i was put on the drip and they give me an injection of diamorphine in the top of my leg to help with pain. The contractions did really start coming strong but i was coping now id had the injection, but my head was spinning, i didnt like it at all so was laid with my eyes closed and just breathing through the pain. 

They came back in the room and said the contractions were now strong and regular, so they turned up the drip and offerd me the epidural, i accepted as didnt want to risk being in too much pain. Once they gave me the epidural i felt nothing apart from mild period pains every few mins, it was totally bareable pain and i was doing really well, this went on for hours..... the epidural started wearing off in my right hips, leg and pelvic bone every couple of hours so they kept topping it up. 

They decided to check me again and i was dreading it, i was scared i wouldnt be dialted at all ..... but OMG they checked me and i was 8cm!!! id gone from nothing to 8cm practically painless!! but VERY out of it on all the drugs :haha:

Well getting from 8cm to 10cm was very painful, i could only feel pain in my right hip and leg still, but it did hurt (but dont worry, it was bareable) Well from 8cm to 10cm i cannot remember a thing, i was sucking in the gas and air like there was no tommorrow!! my mum and boyfriend were telling me i was singing, laughing and farting :blush: how embarrasing :haha:

Well it took me half an hour to get from 8cm to 10cm, they checked me and said 'ok laura well done, its time to push.' i shit myself (not literally :haha:)

well the first hour of pushing wasnt even bad, i didnt feel much of an urge to push but it didnt hurt, it was just SO SO draining! i felt like i would never get there (this is because baby was back to back, his head just would not crown at all)

Into the second hour i was pushing so hard and not much progress was being made, i reelly started getting urges to push and it was hurting ALOT, i started begging for help, so they got the doctor. Due to his very awkward position it was decided they would put the suction on his head to help. well this process was agonasing but only lasted 5 minutes, once the doctor had it round his head he was out in about 4 big pushes. And what a relief!!! 

To be completley honest, i enjoyed the experience ... even though it ended badly dialting wasnt bad, pushing wasnt bad ..... it was only that last half an hour that was the worst pain ive felt in my life (and that was only because of his positon during the birth) 

they put him straight onto me and he peed all over me :haha: :haha: 

he was weighed at 8 pounds 8 ounces. 

I had to have stiches due to a few second degree tears.

Due to having a vontouse deliverly i had to stay in hospital sunday night. I actually could not walk at all for the first night, my boyfriend had to do everything, including changing the first nappy. (and may i say he is an absolutley amazing daddy) i couldnt walk well at all monday, tuesday was better, and today im walking quite well thank goodness!! 

Hes absolutley gorgeous ladies i love him so much, he is my world, i cannot believe hes here in my life after 9 months of total worry. 

Anyone who wants to add me on facebook to check on ollys progres or mine feel welcome to, my email addres is [email protected]

i wish you all the luck in the world with your pregnancies ... i wil still come on here when ever i get the time, im going to take myself over to baby club now, so ill look forward to hearing from you all :)

Also if i can help any first time mums with any worries they have PLEASE email me, i would love to help you out as i no what a big worry it can be, id be happy to answer questions ( me thinking im a pro now :haha: )
but seriously i have the lowest pain thresh hold in the world! if i can do it anyone can :haha:

wow this is long ... i will stop rambling on

enjoy his pictures......
 



Attached Files:







olly 3.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 163









olly 4.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 132









olly 5.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 170









olly1.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 146









olly2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 153


----------



## samzi

hes gorgeous :)


----------



## KiansMummy

awww congrats hes lovely xxxxx


----------



## kc1980

Oh my god he is absolutely DIVINE!!!! Well done you! I was checking everyday to see if any news. So glad that it all went well


----------



## helenbun2005

awwww! he's beautiful! congratulations!

you should be very proud of yourself...labour and birth is a really tough thing and you sound like you handled it brilliantly! well done you! x


----------



## beenalongtime

Well done! What an absolute cutie :)


----------



## LKAK

Congratulations he is gorgeous :)


----------



## Hayley90

ahhhh he is gorgeous!!!!
well done, im sooo pleased for you :flower:
:hugs: enjoy being a little family xxx


----------



## SKATERBUN

Congratulations to you both Lora! sorry it was painful one but you got there in the end! 
Love the last picture of Olly! Thanks for updating us all :D


----------



## lauram87

wow congrats hun. he is gorgeous! :0) x


----------



## Sayuri

Aw bless he is so cute xxxxxxx gorgeous baby well done x


----------



## shortie1990

Well done you! He is a stunner!

congrats! xxxx


----------



## sunshine114

He is gorgeous! Huge congratulations to you! x


----------



## Ziggy2

he's absolutely gorgeous, well done! I remember seeing you in the 1st trimester and following your progress all the way through.


----------



## rihanna

Well Done!! Aahhh im soo pleased for you all the worrying times you had etc and we were all waiting for the updates to what was happening!! OH is out tonight but thats it tomorrow OH is getting some action!
Hes beautiful by the way x


----------



## hajis-sweetie

He's lovely!! I am very hormonal today and have just cried over your birth story!! Sad, Sad lady I am! xx


----------



## n14boo

Wow, congratulations, he is so adorable!!

You've helped me with some queries over the last few weeks so although I don't know you, it's so nice to hear a happy ending and that you are doing well.

xx


----------



## Kaila

Congratulations he's gorgeous :flower:


----------



## Lubu87

Aww what a cute baby boy! I want him lol 

Congratulations xx


----------



## aob1013

I'm so pleased for you hun!

He is gorgeous, and so handsome :cloud9: xxx


----------



## SisterRose

Congratulations, he's gorgeous! 
x


----------



## ProudMum

He looks just like you lol. How sweet Is that. Huge congrats xxx


----------



## karenmack

Congratulations he's gorgeous, so pleased for you x x x


----------



## chetnaz

He's gorgeous hun, sooo alert! Congrats x


----------



## JayeD

He's beautiful! Congrats! Glad to know the drugs work. hehe


----------



## mumof1+1

Awwww, congratulations huni, he's absolutely beautiful. You've had such a hard time i bet you are so glad its over. You can enjoy ur little boy now :)

Hopefully, many of us will be joining you in baby club soon, i'll keep popping in to see how ypu are both doing and will see you over there soon.

Well done hun :hug: xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww! He is adorable!
Congratulations, you did so well x


----------



## Lliena

Aww he is so cute, congrats hun :D


----------



## justmarried24

Gorgeous!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well done - he is absolutely adorable.

Glad you are recovering well, many congrats xxx


----------



## emsiee

A huge congrats...:hugs:
I bet you are relieved its finally all over...you sound like you did so well and now you can just enjoy your little family. Hes gorgeous, congrats again xx


----------



## mummaofthree

aaawwww hes gorgeous, so proud of you, you little worrier !! x


----------



## Tudor Rose

hes gorgeous congratualtions hun


----------



## Shellyvet2007

Congrats... your little one is beautiful, and already a picture with his beautiful smile... or was it gas  So lucky


----------



## llsarahll

aww he is gorgeous Well done xx


----------



## apaton

hes beautiful :cloud9: xx


----------



## littlelady26

well done huni, he is absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## FirstBean

Well Done. He is gorgeous


----------



## ricschick

ah he is gorgeous!!!! congrats hun xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww he's gorgeous congratulations!!!


----------



## lewiepud08

aww huge congrats hun welldone!! he is gorgeuos xxxxx :D :D :D


----------



## Hoolie

He's just a dream.

Congratulations Laura. 

Alex


----------



## EmmaM2

What a beautiful boy! Congratulations. x


----------



## LesleyP

Wow congratulations sweetie, he is ADORABLE!! xx


----------



## bky

He's so lovely. Well done hun!


----------



## hannahR

Ahh mate he is lush!! Well done you!! Huge huge congrats. xxxx


----------



## scrummy mummy

aww congratulations hes devine :) xx


----------



## izzysmummy

What a beautiful little boy! Lots of dark hair like his Mummy! well done hun xxx


----------



## K1mberley

Congrats Laura, he is absolutely beautiful :) hope its my turn next! xxx


----------



## BrookieG

Lora he is stunning!!!! A total heartbreaker! lol You did so so well and should be so proud of yourself...my wee man is back to back too so i hope i can do as well as you did....enjoy being a mummy you deserve it so much..he's just precious xx


----------



## Shining Star

Wow! What an amazing story, you did so well Hun. Also, your little boy is the cutest little bundle of joy! Well done.


----------



## Lena

You did amazing Laura! And Olly is gorgeous. I've checked back on here a few times today just to see if you posted your story. Thanks for posting it. You've put my mind at ease a lot, especially since my little boy is due anyday now and im a bit anxious about the labour and pain. All the best to you. x


----------



## Tabbyfourpaws

Brilliant!! Beautiful, well done Laura. You should be so proud x he is just gorgeous! X


----------



## CameraGirl

I was just thinking about you this morning and wondering if you went into labour yet!. He is beautiful congrats :).


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations, what a beautiful little boy. :hugs:


----------



## Trix

What a gorgeous boy! He's very like you :) Big congrats and big well done too! x


----------



## MrsVenn

Gorgeous sweetie! Well done you!

By the way..all that worrying, would you do it again :winkwink: xxxxxx


----------



## hayzeb

He is soooooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous!!! well done you, congrats xxxxx


----------



## Spiderspinz

Awwwww hes soo cute I love his little sailor outfit!


----------



## kiwimama

congrats! He's just beautiful!


----------



## quaizer

Wow! He's a beautiful little bit!!!! Absolutely gorgeous!

You must be so proud :)

Congratulations!!

Ps. Really enjoyed your birth story aswell xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

What a little beauty!! So glad he is finally here hun. 
You did brilliantly. You'll be a fantastic mummy!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NeyNey

Oh wow sweetheart he is so perfect, well done - you did an amazing job!! xoox


----------



## amylk87

he's so gorgeous, congrats! x


----------



## craftymumof4

Aw bless, many congratulations, well done you and he is gorgeous x


----------



## rai

such a cutie!


----------



## mememe84

Well done glad you finally got your baby x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## jen35

Well done Lora and congratulations! He's just gorgeous and looks like he's smiling in the last pic!:hugs:


----------



## catfromaus

Congrats hun! Sounds like a very similar experience to mine, and I'm too overwhelmed by the whole thing to write it down, I found myself crying reading this, so well done! 
Your little man is absolutely adorable!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Embovstar

He is just perfect Laura, congratulations!

Nicola xx


----------



## rach2010

Well done Laura! hes soooo gorgeous!


----------



## MadamRose

Hes lovely congrats to you


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Awww congrats hun, hes gorgeous xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ktm_x

Congrats he's beautiful, so glad everything went well for you after all your worries! You did great! xx


----------



## Darkest

Congratulations, what a gorgeous little lad.


----------



## rachxbaby1x

Ahhhh he is gorgeous hunni, well done u xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiggerlix

well done hun..he is beautiful
big congrats to all of you
xx


----------



## sophd

Congrats!! xx


----------



## mommy-in-june

BEAUTIFUL boy Laura - and sooooo proud of you! We finally made it to heaven! :mrgreen: Congrats! I'll look you up on FB!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!!!


----------



## rwhite

Wow he's so gorgeous! :cloud9: Congratulations, what a great labour and birth story xx Well done you! :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Well done babe. You did brilliantly and he is absolutely gorgeous!! You must be so proud. x x x


----------



## Windmills

Laura, he is fab! Well done, you did so well xxx


----------



## happy_mom

oooh huge congrats!! he is stunning!


----------



## NG09

Huge congratulations, he is perfect xx


----------



## nicholatmn

He is gorgeous! Congratulations!! xx


----------



## JadeyB

Congratulations honey - he is gorgeous!!

What a cute little boy! xx


----------



## Memphis

He is beautiful! I am so glad to hear of his safe arrival after all the stresses you went through:) yay!!! Enjoy your gorgeous boy and take care of yourself too!


----------



## littlebabyboy

genuinely gorgeous baby. i know everyone says all babies are gorgeous but he actually is a little stunner!! congrats!!!


----------



## FayDanielle

Congratulations :D
hes gorgeous!
added you on fb xx


----------



## bunnyg82

awww he's gorgeous! Congratulations! x


----------



## meldmac

Congrats hon he's beautiful!


----------



## vac_uk

Laura he is absolutley gorgeous, I LOVEEE his wee sailor suit !!! Congratulations once again. Thank you for sharing ur birth story in detail, i knew urs would be a good read :) U did so well, well done xx


----------



## mordino

Congratulations Laura! Your son is gorgeous!!! Well done!


----------



## silverbell

What a beautiful baby and thanks for sharing. A great birth story x


----------



## Agiboma

He is so sweet congrats and well done mommy


----------



## Christine1993

Congratulations, he is gorgeous :) ! xx


----------



## emski803

Awwww hes lovely!! Well done you  xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, he's gorgeous xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Awww he's goregeous, congrats hun :D xx


----------



## veganmum2be

congrats! :D


----------



## Elphaba

Congratulations - he's gorgeous!


----------



## FLUMPY1984

awww laura hes ab gorgeous!!! very big well done and congratulations to you all xxx


----------



## scotsgirl

omg he looks so alert.. fab pics.. congrats. glad you got your little boy safe n sound xx


----------



## xxEMZxx

congrats, seen his pics on Facebook he's gorge!


----------



## ArticBaby

Awwwwwwwwww cute

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## leoniebabey

well done, he is gorgeous!
x


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

what a handsome lil fella well done hun xxxx


----------



## lauralora

thanks so much everyone xxxx


----------



## JIGGY

not been on for ages chic but huge congrats hes just so lovely x


----------



## Mize1982

he is adorable x well done u x


----------



## SRTBaby

Congratulations he is adorable he looks like he knows what is going on, he is even smiling!


----------



## Liney

Ahh he is lovely. welcome to the world little man


----------



## bklove

congrats!


----------



## lauralora

Thanks all cant believe hes 7 weeks now ! :) xx


----------

